# Handlebars



## ChrisKH (13 Mar 2008)

Wanted 

- second hand straight or riser MTB handlebar. 

- bar ends to fit above.

- standard road metal pedals.

Need these to finish off my hack commuter.


Ideally would like to fit time trial bars or bullhorns but no one seems to have any for sale at reasonable price or second hand. 

Cheers.


----------



## Dave5N (15 Mar 2008)

I have various unused pedals. What did you need?


----------



## longers (15 Mar 2008)

> I've got some unused drops if anyone wants them. I don't know how I'd wrap them if you want them posted though.



I have heard of a pair wrapped in brown paper and the postman threading them round the curves through his letterbox.


----------



## Dave5N (16 Mar 2008)

MR P - if he wants your bars and my pedals I'm sure we could parcel them together.


----------



## ChrisKH (17 Mar 2008)

Thanks all. I think I've now managed to procur some time trial bars which is what I wanted. I already have drops which is what I'm trying to replace. 

On the pedal front I'm looking for a standard road metal pedal. I already have a left hand one as I had to buy two when I was replacing a plastic Brompton one. So I'm looking for a RH metal pedal suitable for a road hack bike or a pair. The left hand pedal is much like this 

http://wiggle.co.uk/ProductDetail.a...5360029124&N=Exertec Lightweight Alloy Pedals 

Mind you for that price I should really just buy another pair! But if anyone has something spare that would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Dave5N (26 Mar 2008)

Yes, probably.


----------



## snapper_37 (1 Apr 2008)

Hi Chris, I've a a pair of brand new Wellgo pedals (with toe clips) if you want them.


----------



## Aperitif (1 Apr 2008)

Ask the missus Chris...she's probably got some stuff she'll let you have for a tenner or so...




> ...I'll trade you my loft for yours btw. MY wife throws nothing including toy boxes on the basis that you get a better resale value when she sells them on. Needless to say I hate it...


----------

